

Did Google Shutdown ___________ Yet? - Doubleguitars
http://didgoogleshutdown.com

======
jordanthoms
What a clueless site. They rank Chrome OS's chances as 'Sketchy' \- clearly
they have no idea what's going on in the education market right now. They also
included a bunch of things shut down ages ago to pad the numbers.

~~~
NietTim
> They also included a bunch of things shut down ages ago to pad the numbers.

Why to pad the numbers? Didn't they just include them _because it 's the
purpose of their site?_

~~~
Bahamut
Then why not include the Chromecast, Google Drive, or Gmail?

~~~
TokyoKid
it's all user-submitted so ask yourself you dumb idiot.

------
kiwidrew
At least Google has been good (so far) about providing plenty of warning when
shutting down existing services. Can't say the same about $RANDOM_STARTUP,
where the notice period is often "end of the current month".

~~~
cooper12
They also let users take their data out of their services and have been making
good strides in that regard with Google takeout.

------
ArekDymalski
At first I thought it might be an useful site providing all annoucements and
warnings in one place.

But the copy on this website sounds like a lame attempt on black PR.
Especially the part "Don't buy before they die!" made me cringe. Am I supposed
to buy after they die or what?

Also those descriptions that are supposed to be substantiations of the rank
often lack... well... substance.

Not to mention the fact that the page lists something like 10% of Google
services and looks pale compared to:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Google_services](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Google_services)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Discontinued_Google_se...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Discontinued_Google_services)

My outlook for this page: Days numbered.

------
bingobob
Google shuts down one service any everyone thinks all google products are on
death row.

reader had to be shut down due to the conflict of being a system where both
google and there content creators were not getting money from ads

~~~
jobposter1234
Do you consider Reader, Buzz, Wave, and iGoogle all part of one service? How
about the APIs they've shut down / blocked / deprecated?

I agree that this site is sensationalistic. But your comment is just as bad on
the other side of the aisle.

------
nandemo
Did YC shutdown yet? It sure seems a lot of them YC companies fail, so...

~~~
meowface
The point of this exercise isn't to suggest that Google is failing or on the
verge of death itself (and I don't think many respectable people would make
those claims). It just mocks the fact that they inevitably shut down a good
portion of the (typically free) services they offer, and provides some warning
and insight for people who are considering using one of these services in the
long term.

~~~
nandemo
Fair enough, I misinterpreted it.

------
talles
Why the description on Orkut is "dajlfskdjflas"? Is it wrong or it's a joke I
don't get it?

------
benbristow
"and alloiwng".

Come on; a typo in the main jumbotron.

